# Blind search command



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

What is the proper command one should use when teaching a dog to run the blinds. It's just me home in my backyard. No decoy or helper. Is it revere?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I say go round and then change it to revier after many reps of the dog knowing my hand direction signal.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, revier not revere as in Paul. Lol 
Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

are you using blinds? I use to use blue spruce trees with Karlo....then when we trained him to an ecollar we used bumpers to retrieve and put them in a wagon wheel pattern to teach him directionals. It really helped with his blind search exercise, my hand signals were fun for him and he learned to focus on me without the high state of drive he'd do on the field with actual blinds.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> are you using blinds? I use to use blue spruce trees with Karlo....then when we trained him to an ecollar we used bumpers to retrieve and put them in a wagon wheel pattern to teach him directionals. It really helped with his blind search exercise, my hand signals were fun for him and he learned to focus on me without the high state of drive he'd do on the field with actual blinds.


Yeah, I went to lowe's and picked up an 8 foot section of privacy fence and split it into 4 foot pieces and made an L. So I had a blind at home to work with. I'll set up cones or something to work on hand directions. Someone should write a book called. IPO FOR DUMMIES.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Revier or voran (vor-on) or you could use search.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

lhczth said:


> Revier or voran (vor-on) or you could use search.


Thanks 
I wasn't sure if revier was the command for a bark and hold or if revier included the blind search and once the decoy was found the dog was just expected to do a bark and hold. I see a lot of decoys saying revier to the dog when it comes into the blind. Didn't wanna mix up commands.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use revier. You can teach it going around a chair or pole. Then transfer it to whatever. Trees, cones, cars, blinds. It's an obedience command.

You have to use the same command for all the blinds. Believe me, the dogs KNOW the helper is there. We use it to turn the dogs on in protection training and for blind search.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> Yeah, I went to lowe's and picked up an 8 foot section of privacy fence and split it into 4 foot pieces and made an L. So I had a blind at home to work with. I'll set up cones or something to work on hand directions. Someone should write a book called. IPO FOR DUMMIES.


I'll order the Kindle version and wait for it's release . . .


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I use voran. Basically it means search, find bark. As others have said, I get the dogs going around everything. I use large trees, trash cans, and blinds of course. Really the anything. 

What method are you using to teach it?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

mycobraracr said:


> I use voran. Basically it means search, find bark. As others have said, I get the dogs going around everything. I use large trees, trash cans, and blinds of course. Really the anything.
> 
> What method are you using to teach it?


 Well we started off at club last week M it was disastrous. I was confused Athena was confused. She did manage to get a couple decent ones in. But we looked bad. 
So I went home and made a blind. To get her started I placed a 5 gallon bucket upside down on the left side of blind. I had her watch me place a piece of beef liver on top. I then took her to the other side of the blind and took her leash and pushed her around while saying revier she went around she got to eat the dehydrated liver. We done this until she would do it without me having to push her halfway through. She was looking tired so we quit for a couple hours. Came back out and done the same thing for 5 minutes. 
Then I would place her in a sit stay just behind the blind. I would walk around the blind and yell revier, she came around after me she got a treat done this for 5 minutes. Then I stopped giving treats and when she came around she got to play tug. I added some distance back for her and done this until she looked like she was getting tired. That has been my method so far.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

She's getting the hang of it. I think I need to keep heel and other commands separate until she fully understands. Sometimes if I start to throw heel and other commands she gets confused as to what I want. 
I had my son video a bunch stuff today. Amazing what a difference it is being able to watch yourself and the dog. She still doesn't wanna out either.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Work new things separately for a long time. We're asking a lot of these dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When I first started, and even now there are still some fields like this, you could run into fields with permanent blinds hidden with evergreen trees or bushes with the field surrounded by trees and bushes. Or fields where the wall and jump are positioned between blinds. Teaching a dog to run around trees and bushes or other objects in training could prove a huge issue. I teach blinds. That means setting up blinds at home, at the park, getting to club early or on off days to set up and run blinds. I don't want my dog to ever think it should run around something else. Why possibly make it more confusing for the dog? I also don't start blinds until the dog is doing a H&B so I teach 5 to 6 with a helper and then can do 1-5 with a ball while adding in hot blinds later if needed. Just personal preference.


----------



## rfra (Dec 30, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> ... Someone should write a book called. IPO FOR DUMMIES.


Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods by Barwig & Hilliard is a good book along these lines.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

rfra said:


> Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods by Barwig & Hilliard is a good book along these lines.


I have started reading this book. It has been fairly informative. A lot of the stuff I learn at club, but it is nice to be able to read about it also. 

https://www.amazon.com/Schutzhund-O...rd_wg=Cb6kz&psc=1&refRID=QS5X2ATYTT08VVABH4AP


----------

